# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Lindja e Profetit Muhamed a.s.

## ocean

Kërkoj strehim tek Zoti
Nga errësira e djallit
Në Emër të Zotit	
Të Githëmëshirshmit, Mëshirëplotit


Në qytetin e Mekës, Emina dhe Abdullahu (Zoti I Mëshiroftë) jetonin së bashku, të varfër dhe pa fëmijë.  Kur Emina ishte në këtë gjendje ajo i pa tre ëndërra për Allahun _Teala Nejan_. Në këto ëndërra Zoti i tha asaj, “Emina, ti do të lindësh një fëmijë. Ky fëmijë do të jetë pasuria e tre botërave. I kam vendosur në duart e tij qelësat  që i hapin të tre botërat.  E kam krijuar këtë fëmijë të jetë një Dritë që është më e madhe se të gjithë profetët në botën e shpirtërave (evel), në botën e përtejme (ahiret), dhe në këtë botë (dynja).  E kam krijuar këtë si Dritë në fushën e shpirtërave të pastër (ervah), i kam mbledhur të gjitha dritat e tjera dhe shpirtërat, dhe u kam thënë, ‘Të gjithë ju, shikojeni këtë Dritë! Kush do ta pranojë këtë Dritë?”’

Kur bjeshkët, oqeanët, dhe brigjet u pyetën me këtë pyetje, Drita përbiu të gjitha dritat e tjera, dhe të gjithë u përgjegjen, _“O Allah kjo Dritë i përbiu të gjitha dritat tona. Ne nuk mund ta mbajmë këtë Dritë me ne. Na përbinë ne.”_  Zoti edhe një herë i pyeti të gjitha dritat, profetët dhe qeniet e ndriçuara , por Drita e Nurit e dëlirë, rrezatuese i mundi të gjitha dritat e tjera shkëlqyese.  Kur Zoti e ngriti këtë pyetje edhe një herë, toka u ngrit duke thënë,_ “O Allah, unë do ta pranojë këtë Dritë.”_ Atëherë Zoti, i Vetmi që është Një dhe që udhëheq dhe mbështet tha,* “O Tokë, kjo Dritë agoi nga Unë; E nxorra nga zemra Ime e brendshme.  Agoi nga zemra Ime e brendshme, doli, dhe u përkulë para Meje duke më thënë,* _‘Bismilahe- Rrahmane-Rrahim_ – Në Emër të Zotit, më të Dhimbshmit, më të Mëshirëshmit.’ E tha këtë emër dhe këtë mëshirë/rahmet.  Kjo Dritë do të kupton gjëra që të tjerët nuk mund të kuptojnë.  Kjo është Drita që tani ti po e pranon.

“O Tokë, kjo Dritë në mënyrë perfekte është e pastërt!  Dhe pasi që the se do ta pranosh këtë Dritë, do ta jap ty si një pronë e besuar.  Ti duhet ta kthesh këtë pronë të besuar – këtë Dritë të dëlirë – tek Unë më vonë. Po ta besoj këtë Dritë tek çdo jetë që është krijuar nga ti, dhe ti duhet të bëhesh edhe nënë edhe atë.  Do të emëroj Adem.  Nga ti, do ta marr dheun tënd dhe dritën tënde – esencën brenda në tokë – dhe do ta krijojë Ademin dhe Havën.  Në ballin e tyre, do tua vë këtë Dritë që ti e pranove. Kjo Dritë në ballin e tyre do të jetë Nuri i Muhamedit a.s. Kjo është mëshira (rahmeti) që më sheh Mua.  Do ta vë në syrin e gnozës mu në qendër të ballit (kursi).  Me këtë kursi ata do të jenë në gjendje ta kuptojnë Kurorën e Zotit (arsh), ulësen e Zotit (kursi), kalemin Hyjnorë (kalem), xhenetin, dhe Tabletën e ruajtur (el-leuhul-mahfuz).

“Me këtë Dritë do të mund ti kuptosh tetëmbëdhjetë mijë universat, të gjitha ferret, dhe shtatë xhenetet.  Kjo do të jetë bukuria (zinat) dhe Drita e tokës.  Kjo do të jetë Drita që Unë do ta vendosë në ballin e çdo qenie njerëzore të krijuar nga ti.  Bukuria e kësaj Drite do të jetë bukuria e Zotit në njeriun.”

“Kjo Dritë do të jetë atje si zgjuarsi, si një durim i brendshëm, si kënaqësi, si rahmet/mëshirë, dhe si pasuria e të tri botërave.  Do ta marrësh këtë Dritë; ti the se do ta pranosh.  Megjithatë, në qoftë se në fund fare, nuk e kthen këtë thesarë të besuar ty tek Unë në pastërtinë e tij absolute, do tia sjellësh vetes shkatërrimin.  O Adem, po ta jap ty tani.”

Mandej përmes kësaj Drite, këtij Nuri, Zoti i bëri Tokën, zjarrin, ujin, dhe ajrin të përsërisin kushtin e besimit (_kelimah_) *La ilahe il l’Allah*.  Pasi e bëri këtë, ai e krijoi Ademin a.s. nga toka dhe i vuri *Dritën brenda në ballin e tij*. *Ky është kursi, syri i gnozës në ballin tënd, që e mban zemrën e brendshme, fytyrën, dhe ballin të shëndritshëm.*  Pasi Zoti e krijoi Ademin a.s. dhe Dritën, Ai na krijoi neve, familjen e njerëzimit.  Ai e zgjeroi familjen, dhe derisa familja zgjerohej, ai vendosi që përmes Emines r.a. ta lind Muhamedin a.s. këtë Dritë në formën finale. 

Për fëmijët e Ademit a.s. Zoti krijoi (124 000) *njëqind e njëzet e katër mijë profetë, me Muhamedin a.s. si Profetin finalë.*  Zoti e bëri Muhamedin a.s. ti dëshmojë parimet e Tij.  Mandej ia tregoi Emines këto parime dhe tha, *“Emine, po ta jap këtë fëmijë, Dritën Time të Dëlirë, finalen.  Ai do të jetë pasuria e tre botërave. Në duart e këtij fëmiu do ti vendosë qelsat që do të mund të qelin botën e shpirtërave, këtë botë, dhe botën e përtejme.  Kur ky fëmijë të lind, emëroje Muhamed.”* Kjo është çka Zoti tha.

Emina e *përjetoi të njëjtën ëndërr tre herë*, dhe i tha Abdullahut çka ka parë.  Mandej një ditë derisa Abdullahu ishte me Eminen, fëmiu arriti  si një dritë dhe hyri në barkun e Emines.  Katër muaj më vonë ‘Abdullahu vdiq derisa ishte larg nga shtëpia për punë biznisi.  Qeniet hyjnore, engjujt, dhe kryeengjujt lajmëruan, _“Djali i Emines mbeti jetim. Do të lind i varfër dhe pa baba”_.  Por zëri i Zotit, të Vetmit, Një që udheheq dhe mbështet, u dëgjua:  *“Muhamedi nuk është jetim.  Ai do të bëhet një fëmijë qe do ta ketë pasurinë e tre botërave. Ai do të jetë udhëheqësi juaj, dritë e vendosur e besimit (iman), pastërti dhe kompletim i dritës së pastërtisë perfekte (din), dhe udhëheqës i fëmijëve të Ademit a.s. Të gjithë fëmijët e Ademit a.s. do të jenë përcjellësit e Muhamedit a.s.  E tillë është pasuria që i kam dhënë Muhamedit a.s. Ai nuk është jetim.”*

Në pajtim me zërin e Zotit, nëntë muaj kaluan; muaji i dhjetë erdhi, dhe Emina filloi ta nxjerr fëmiun. Mandej Zoti, i Vetmi, Një që udhëheq dhe ushqen, rezonoi, _“Emineh, do të lindësh sotë.  Ky fëmijë është ai që ka marrë pasurinë e tre botërave në duart e tij.”_ Menjëhere pasi Eminah e dëgjoi këtë, Drita e njohur si Muhamed lindi. 

Kishte lindur i mbështjellur në një mëndafsh të bardhë me pastërtinë më të madhe. Nuk ka pasur gjakë gjatë lindjes së Muhamedit a.s. dhe asnjë faktë se Emina ishte parë nga ndonjë femër tjetër gjatë lindjes.  Kishte lindur *me asnjë lidhje të gjakut,* i veshur në pastërti dhe rroba mëndafshi.  Qeniet e xhenetit, lajmëtarët qiellorë, dhe engjujt erdhën për ta dorëzuar fëmiun.  Në momentin e lindjes Emina ishte bërë e pavetëdijshme, dhe *fëmiu ishte ndihmuar nga duar të tjera para se ta prekte tokën.*  Fëmiu u shfaqë në një lindje që nuk kishte ndonjë shenjë defekti, dhe menjëherë ishte dërguar në qiell.  Të tetë xhenetet ishin dekoruar, dhe shtatë xhehnemet ishin mbyllur. Hyrijat e xhenetit dhe engjujt e bartën fëmiun dhe ia treguan atij përreth të shtatë xhenetet.  Ata e lanë fëmiun në bukurinë e zgjuarsisë se ujërave të xhenetit.  Hyrijat e xhenetit thirrën, _“Din, din,”_ dhe engjujt dhe kryeengjujt recituan lutjet.  Profeti a.s. dhe qeniet e ndriçuara qëndruan aty duke rezonuar përshëndetje dhe lutje (_selame dhe salavat_).

Fëmiju ishte dërguar përreth tetë xheneteve i veshur në një rrobë mëndafshi të çmuar. Një kurorë e njohur si ‘_darsul-embija_’ ishte vendosur në kokën e tij, dhe i ishte thënë, ti je shembulli primar i të gjithë profetëve në xhenet.  Ti do të jesh Drita që do të njihesh si Nuri i Muhamedit. Ti do të shkosh në tokë dhe do ti shfaqësh parimet e Mia. Si profeti final, do të të jap ty të gjitha që ua kam dhënë profetëve të tjerë. * Bëj ata si një familje një atë dhe një nënë*.  Bëj ata të më realizojnë Mua.  Do të të jap vetëm një qëllim, një iman, dhe një kelimah e njohur si Iman-Islam.

“I bëfsh të gjitha jetërat të fitojnë paqe përmes kësaj dëshmie/kelimah. *I dhafshë fund të gjitha dualiteteve, dhe të krijosh njëshmëri/unitet.*  E themelofshë sigurinë se Allahu është Një. Vërtetoju njerëzve se Unë jam i vetmi Atë, dhe se të gjithë fëmijët e Ademit janë një familje. Bëj të gjithë të pastërt dhe të shëndritshëm.  Kelimah që po ta jap është nga Drita.  

Mandej hyrijat e xhenetit qëndruan para Emines derisa ajo shpejt i hapi sytë dhe ato ia dorëzuan bebën. Emina thirri, “O pasuri e Allahut, mëshira ime pasuria e të gjithë universave ( rahmetul-alemin), pasuri e ofruar nga Allahu, thesarë që vie tek unë si pasuria e tre botërave, ti do të bëhesh pasuria e kompletuar e kësaj bote dhe botës së shpirtërave.  Zoti më dha një thesarë që do të dhurojë mëshirë në të gjitha jetërat.” Emina e morri bebën në duart e saj, e përqafoi në gjyksin e saj dhe e puthi, duke thënë, “Eja, stoli e çmuar e dritës së syve të mi.”  Ajo e puthi bebën dhe e vuri në prehër. Hyrijat e xhenetit i bashkuan të dy duart në lutje, u përkulën me respekt, dhe e puthën fëmiun.  Engjujt, kryeengjujt, dhe profetët në fushën hyjnore e puthën fëmiun. Qeniet e ndriçuara e puthën fëmiun në ballë, e puthën Dritën.  Me të puthur të fëmijës, të gjithë e lanë bebën në duart e Emines dhe u zhdukën. 

Emina e rriti Dritën e njohur si Muhamed, edhe pse ishin të varfër dhe nuk zotëronin ndonjë pronë, zemrat e tyre nuk ishin varfëruar. Ebu Talib, xhaxhai, u kujdes për Muhamedin a.s.  Në ato ditë të hershme, Rasuli a.s. nuk pinte asgjë tjetër përveq qumështin e nënës. Qyteti i Kuleit, ndërkohë, kishte përjetuar një skamje e varfëri  për dymbëdhjetë vite, dhe shumë gra të varfëra tani erdhën në Mekë që të shërbejnë për tu dhënë bebave qumësht nga gjiri i tyre në mënyrë që të fitojnë para për të jetuar. 

Njëra nga këto gra ishte Halima. E shtyrë nga varfëria, ajo i kishte lënë dy fëmijët e tjerë prapa dhe kishte ardhur në Mekë, duke shpresuar ti jep gji një bebe që të fitonte ca para ta mbështeste familjen. Por Halima mund të jepte qumështin vetëm nga njëri gji, sepse njëri gji gjithmonë i kishte ndejtur i terur. Ajo kishte kërkuar kudo në Mekë për të gjetur punë, por pa suksesë, përderisa tjerat gra të shëndosha gjenin punë. Në fund dikush i sygjeroi ta vizitionte Eminën.  Tek shtëpia e Emines, Abu Talib e kishte pyetur ç’farë kërkonin? Përse jeni këtu?  Halima ia ktheu, “Kemi ardhur nga një vend që e quajnë Kulej, duke ikur dymëdhjetë vite varfërie.  Nuk ka rënë shi me vite. Shumë nga ne erdhëm këtu që të punojmë si qumësht dhënëse.  Shumë nga ne erdhëm këtu që të fitojmë ca para si qumësht dhënëse, dhe çdonjëra përpos meje tash është e punësuar.  Më kishin thënë se ka një fëmijë këtu dhe ja erdha. “Ebu Talib tha, “Fëmija i vëllait tim është këtu. Vëllai më ka vdekur. Gruaja e tij Emina ka një fëmijë. Janë të varfër, pa para, dhe pronë. E tëra që kanë është Allahu. Kjo është gjendja e tyre. Në qoftë se dëshiron mund tua ofrosh qumështin tënd atyre, por ata nuk kanë para të të japin.”

Halima ra në hallë: “Zoti u dha të gjithëve pasuri dhe shtëpi të mira, por Ai më drejtoi mua tek kjo shtëpi me të varfër ta ushqejë këtë fëmijë. Cka të bëjë?” Ajo e diskutoi këtë me bashkëshortin e saj. “Ne nuk e dim ç’farë Allahu ka përgaditur për ne. Nuk e dim ç’farë rahmeti/mëshire Ai ka rezervuar për ne. Së paku të shkojmë dhe ta shikojmë këtë fëmijë njëherë para se të largohemi,” ata menduan. Dhe i thanë, “Na sjell fëmiun tënd. Së paku ta shikojmë atë ta përqafojmë para se të largohemi.”

Ebu Talib shkoi tek Emina dhe e informoi atë për ngjarjen.  Derisa Emina e nxori Muhamedin a.s. jashtë, Drita shkëlqeu në fytyrën e Halimes, dhe fytyra e saj lulëzoi me rini.  E morri fëmiun me emocione të mëdha, duke thënë, “Kjo është një mbrekulli,” ajo e përqafoi fëmiun. Trupi i saj u bë i shkathët, gjiri i saj i thatë u mbush.  Halima i tregoi burrit të saj, “Trupi im ndryshoi” Ajo e mbajti bebën afër në mënyrë që ta ushqej.

Muhamedi a.s. nuk piu qumësht nga gjiri të cilin kishin pirë dy fëmijët e saj, por piu nga gjiri që kishte qenë i thatë.  Zëri i Zotit ishte dëgjuar duke thënë,  “O Muhamed, kur të krijova ty unë veq e kisha krijuar Halimen.  E mbajta gjirin e saj të thatë dhe të paprekur nga pështyma. E kam lëshuar për ty tani. Mund ta pish këtë qumësht.” Mandej Muhamedi a.s. e filloi të pijë nga ky gji. Ajo e diti se e kishte fituar pasurinë e të tre botërave.  Zemra e saj e brendshme tani e kishte njohurinë e kompletuar.  “Nuk kam nevojë më për ndonjë pasuri tjetër, e kam marrë pasurinë e të tre botërave,” tha Halimja, derisa iu përkulë Emines, “Ne e morrëm këtë rahmet; Zoti na e dha këtë neve. Por i kam edhe dy fëmijë që duhet të kujdesem për ta në fshatin fqinjë.  Më lejo ta mbaj këtë fëmijë derisa të mos ketë nevojë më për qumësht, dhe mandej do ta kthej.”

Emina ia ktheu, “Në qoftëse ky ishte synimi i Zotit, me siguri se mund ta marrësh.” Muhamedi a.s. buzëqeshi, dhe Eminja tha, “Më lejo ta mbaj edhe njëherë mandej mund ta marrësh.” Fëmiu shikoi në fytyrën e Emines dhe shkëlqeu. Eminja dhe Ebu Talib e puthën fëmiun, dhe beba buzëqeshi prapë me aq bukuri saqë u dukë se buzëqeshja e tij shtrihej në të tre botërat. Re të kaltërta kaluan përmes syve të tij derisa po buzëqeshte; buzët e tij u shndërruan në ngjyrë trëndafili, dhe goja e tij shkelqente sikur margaritarë. Eminja e përqafoi fëmiun me dashuri dhe ia dorëzoi Halimes duke thënë, “Të gjitha falenderimet i takojnë Zotit.  Vetëm Zoti do ta kuptojë këtë misterie. Zoti, Bërësi i këtij fëmiu, do ta mbrojë gjithashtu.”

Devja që e kishte sjellur Halimen nga Kulej ishte e moshuar, shumë e lodhur, e uritur, dhe ishte bërë gati ashtë e lëkurë.  Burri i Halimes i mbante dyzginat, derisa Halimja e vendosi bebën në deve dhe hypi vetë.  Në atë moment, devja ndryshoi në mënyrë të mahnitshme, duke kthyer nga shëndeti dhe duke u bërë e re dhe e bukur. Ishte një pamje e mbrekullueshme. Halimja tha, “Na është dhuruar thesari më i çmuar! Devja u transformua, dhe udhëtimi ynë prej gjashtë muajsh tani do të zgjatë vetëm një muaj!”

Mbas pesëmbëdhjetë ditëve në udhëtim, devja ndaloi tek vendi ku Abdullahu kishte vdekur. Zëri i Zotit ishte dëgjuar, “O Muhamed, babai yt është varrosur këtu.” Fëmiju shikonte me vëmendje tek vendi, buzëqeshi, shikoi prapë, buzëqeshi, dhe shikoi edhe një herë. Devja qëndroi për njëzet minuta në atë vendë, duke shikuar tek vendi i varrimit. Mandej e ngriti njërën këmbë dhe vazhdoi udhëtimin. 

Derisa udhëtonin përpara, drunjtë nga të dyja anët, të vyshkura dhe të thara nga thatësira – drunjtë e ullirit, hurmet, dhe frutet e tjera të drunjëve – filluan të lulëzonin dhe të qesin frute.  C’farë mbrekullie! Nga të dyja anët frutet u shfaqën në drunjtë që pak më parë ishin të thatë. Halimja dhe burri i saj u mahnitën. Frutet kur i haje kishin shtatëdhjetë shije të ndryshme. Gjëra manhitëse ndodhnin kudo përreth. Sa arritën në Kulej shi filloi të binte.  Drunjtë në Kulej filluan në mënyre mahnitëse të japin frute.  Skamja nga thatësirat përfundoi! 

Cdo kush vinte ta vizitonte fëmiun, dhe sillnin para dhe pasuri. Kur të sëmurët e përqafonin fëmiun ata shëroheshin. Kur ata që çalonin e përqafonin fëmiun ata fillonin të ecnin mirë. Kur të verbërit erdhën, ata filluan të shihnin. Kur memecët erdhën, ata filluan të flisnin. Kur atyre që nuk u funksiononte shqisa e nuhatjes erdhën, ata u shëruan. Kur të shurdhërit erdhën, ata e fituan aftësinë për të dëgjuar. Kur ata me duar dhe këmbë të paralizuara erdhën, u shëruan. Shumë mbrekullira ndodhën në vendin Kulej.   

Mbreti i atij vendi u be kurioz për fëmiun dhe filloi të shqetësohet se mund ta humbnin mbretërinë për shkak të tij. Mbreti vendosi ta vizitiojë fëmijun personalishtë. Sapo e mbajtën fëmiun në duart e tyre menjëherë trupat e tyre u ripërtërinë dhe u bënë sikur të ishin më të ri. 

Mbreti filloi të frikohet se ky fëmijë do tia merr mbretërinë, dhe e kërkoi nga Halimja që tia blente fëmiun. Ai i tha Halimes, “A do të na japësh këtë fëmijë? Do ta rrisim këtë fëmijë në pallatin tonë. Do ti japim shumë pasuri,” Por Halimja i tha: “E kam pranuar këtë fëmijë si pasurinë e tri botërave, nuk e jap.” Mbreti i ofroi Halimes arë sa pesha e Muhamedit a.s. por ajo refuzoi. Për një vitë mbreti mundohej ta binde Halimen që tia ipte fëmiun por pa suksesë. 

Njëkohësishtë, skamja kishte përfunduar, por frika e kishte kapluar zemrën e Halimes. Ajo merakosej duke menduar, “Cka do të bëjë mbreti me fëmiun tim? O Muhamed nuk mund të jetoj pa ty.” Kur mbaroi viti, fëmiu duhej ti kthehej Emines, që ishte përmalluar ta shihte atë. Por Halimja e frikësuar ç’farë mbreti i Kulejit mund të bënte hezitonte ta merrte këtë udhëtim.  Fëmiu që tani mund të fliste, foli me butësi, “Derisa Allahu të ekzistojë, asgjë nuk do të më ndodhë mua. Nënë, derisa mbrojtja e Tij ekziston, nuk ke nevojë të frikësohesh. Mos u mërzitë. Nuk ka asnjë krijesë në këtë botë që Ai nuk e mbronë. Prandaj mos u merakosë.” Halimja i tha, “A të marrim shumë njerëz me ne në këtë udhëtim? Ata mund të na mbrojnë.” Fëmiu ia ktheu, “Jo, do ta marrim vetëm Zotin me ne. Ta marrim vetëm Zotin me ne.” Dhe ashtu ndodhi që Halimja, burri i saj, dhe Muhamedi a.s. një vjeqarë e filluan këtë udhëtim. 

Derisa udhëtonin në mes të Kulejit, Mekës dhe Medinës, ata u ndalën për të pushuar nën një pemë të bananeve.  Halimja zbriti nga devja dhe u ulë nën pemë, duke i dhënë gji djalit derisa ai rrinte i shtrirë në prehërin e saj.  Derisa ajo po i ipte gji, disa re të zeza lëviznin në qiell, dhe një re e madhe ra poshtë ku ata ishin, e ngre lartë Muhamedin a.s. dhe e merr me vete.

Halimja u shqetësua pa masë. E rrihte kokën dhe gjoksin, duke bërtitur, “O Muhamed, ku shkove?” Por nuk kishte çka të bënte. Cka do ti them tani Emines? O Zot ma morre fëmiun nga unë. Ku ka shkuar ky fëmijë?” Thërriste, qante, bërtite, duke e rrahur kokën dhe gjoksin. 

Një Arab që kaloi andej pari i pyeti, “O burrë e grua, pse po qani? Madje edhe devja po qante! C’farë ka ndodhur?” Halimja ia ktheu, “Fëmiu im i njohur si Muhamed, djali i Emines, më ishte dhënë mua si pasuria e tre botërave. Ne ishim duke e kthyer këtë fëmijë tek nëna që e kishte lindur, por një re e zezë ra në prehërin tim derisa po i ipja gji fëmiut. E pashë renë, dhe sa qelë e mbyll sytë nuk mund ta shihja më fëmiun tim.” “Aha ashtu paska ndodhur?” tha njeriu. “Epo tani nuk mund ta shihni fëmiun. Por ejani me mua. Eshtë një tempull pak më tutje. Në qoftë se do ti luteni një zoti aty, do ta merrni fëmiun prapa. Ai idhulli do të ju tregoj ku është fëmiu.”

Kur shkuan në atë tempull e lutën me zemër zotin aty, “O zot, të lutem me trego ku e kam fëmiun. Të lutem ma kthe fëmiun mua.” Statuja nuk fliste. Mandje njeriu që i shoqëronte i thotë Halimes që ta përmend emrin e fëmiut.  Halimja i thotë, “Emri i fëmiut është Muhamed, emri i fëmiut është Muhamed.” Në atë moment statuja i thye cope e grimë, me duart, kokën, dhe këmbët të shkatërruara në tokë. Njeriu që i shoqëronte u çudit. “Cka është kjo?” tha ai, “Ky është një zot madhështorë që na sjell favorizime dhe na flet ne, por u thye dhe u bë copë e grimë kur e dëgjoi emrin e djalit tënd. Në qoftë se një zot vet bie dhe bëhet copa copa, ç’farë rreziku atëherë mund ti ndodhë djalit tuaj.  Asgjë nuk do ti ndodhë atij. Pse po qani? Nuk keni nevojë të qani. Kthehuni tek udhëtimi juaj. Shkoni. Do ta gjeni djalin tuaj gjatë rrugës.”

Më tutje, e gjetën djalin e shtrirë në një mbulojë mëndafshi në një kopsht pemësh.  Një gjarpër me pesë koka e kishte zgjeruar trupin  që ta mbronte fëmiun nga dielli, dhe fëmiu po rrinte aty duke buzëqeshur. Njerëzit e atij vendi u mahnitën: “Kush është ky fëmijë që po shkëlqen në kopshtin tonë?” Të gjithë ata njerëz u mblodhën rreth kopshtit ta dëshmojnë këtë pamje të mbrekullueshme, por gjarpëri nuk e lejonte asnjërin ti afrohej fëmiut.  Kur Halimja ju afrua kopshtit dhe e pa fëmiun, zëri i Zotit ishte dëgjuar duke thënë, “Halime, ky fëmijë hirësie, ky fëmijë i rahmetit/mëshirës duhet të sillej këtu sepse engjujt dhe hyrijat e parajsës donin ta shihnin atë. Asgjë nuk do ti ndodhë Muhamedit a.s. Pse po qanë? Mos e le askënd të të shqetësojë. Ti erdhe këtu duke iu friguar mbretit, por nuk ka asnjë që mund ta vrasë Muhamedin a.s. Allahu është duke e mbrojtur atë.” 


Shejh Bava Muedinijedin (Allahu e Mëshiroftë) 
Shkëputur një pjesë nga libri:  “Fast of Ramadan”

----------


## woodstock

FLM Ocean per mundimin qe ke bere..

----------

